# Sourcing glass



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

(Seemed to fit in this forum)

I'm looking in the future to make some cabinets that will require either glass inserts for doors or glass shelves. I was wondering who y'all used for this.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

If you want good value for the money, one source would be MLCS. They have several rail and sile bits that are designed for holding glass.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Not bits, the glass.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I did misread your question. Are there glass shops nearby? If possible I would get tempered glass so that breakage would be less of a problem. What specifically are you looking for?


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*"glass"*



mftha said:


> I did misread your question. Are there glass shops nearby? If possible I would get tempered glass so that breakage would be less of a problem. What specifically are you looking for?


Check your lowes/home dpot stores fornot glass butbrands of plastic, They are user freindly and not hard to handle,, Frank Lee Kingman Az


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Frank Lee said:


> Check your lowes/home dpot stores fornot glass butbrands of plastic, They are user freindly and not hard to handle,, Frank Lee Kingman Az


For doors, plain glass from a big box store should be okay but for shelves, you might want to use tempered glass. Tempered glass is a lot stronger than plain glass.

You might want tempered glass for the doors as well, especially if the panels are large, the doors might be closed hard, or there's any safety concerns should the panels break.

If you know of any renovations in your area, you may be able to re-purpose the glass from old windows. You can re-cut plain glass to fit your doors.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't have any specific plans at this point. I know I'd like to eventually do something for my scale models and such in the future. I would also like to build some Barrister's bookcases, that's one job I'm waiting for my skills to escalate to build.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Cocheseuga said:


> I don't have any specific plans at this point. I know I'd like to eventually do something for my scale models and such in the future. I would also like to build some Barrister's bookcases, that's one job I'm waiting for my skills to escalate to build.


 
If your shelves are going to be small, or for light objects, plain glass will do.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

Barrister's bookcases are easy to make and are fun to make,for the glass ,stop by the hardware store and have them cut the 1/4" thick glass and than pickup a sand blaster and blast the glass..for the side panels and the
shelves..

Get the video from Sommerfeld on how to make glass doors, you will be very surprise how easy they are make..
Glass Panel Doors Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


=========


Cocheseuga said:


> I don't have any specific plans at this point. I know I'd like to eventually do something for my scale models and such in the future. I would also like to build some Barrister's bookcases, that's one job I'm waiting for my skills to escalate to build.


----------

